# senden auf COM 1...



## Ronin-Jay (7. Juni 2007)

...es ging bisher immer ohne Probleme über COM1 Daten zu versenden (z.B. Steuerzeichen zu einem Transponderlesegerät). Daten bekomme ich immer noch über den Port, allerdings ist mir heute aufgefallen, daß ich nichts mehr senden kann. Ich habe schon das Kabel getauscht und es an einem anderen Rechner ausprobiert. Dort kann ich Signale senden, d.h. Kabel und das Lesegerät sind in Ordnung. An meiner Kiste kann ich auch die eingehenden Signale des Lesegerätes empfangen, allerdings versenden klappt nicht (mehr) 

Mittlerweile habe ich den COM-Port schon mal deinstalliert und neu installiert, im Bios de-/aktiviert, diverse Tests mit dem Hyperterminal.... Hat alles nichts geholfen. Was könnte ich noch versuchen Bin mit meinem Latein langsam am Ende, zumal ich problemlos Daten empfangen kann.....


----------



## soyo (7. Juni 2007)

Wir konfigurieren die Parität der COM-Port immer auf Gerade(even), da sonst unsere Geräte nicht funktionieren. Was ich damit sagen will, prüfe deine Einstellungen. Sie müssen mit dem Gerät "harmonieren" 

Start > Ausführen > devmgmt.msc

COM-Port wählen > Rechtklick Eigenschaften

Es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, dort findest du oben den Reiter Treibereinstellungen. Dort findest du deine Einstellungen für den COM-Port. Viel Spaß 

Gruß soyo


----------



## Ronin-Jay (8. Juni 2007)

@soyo: Danke, aber das habe ich auch schon geprüft. Zumal ich sonst ja auch gar keine Daten vom Lesegerät empfangen könnte.
Denke das der COM-Port einen Knacks weg hat, denn auf anderen PC's funktionieren lesende & schreibende Zugriffe mit exakt den gleichen Einstellungen wie ich sie habe. Bei mir wird nur leider nichts gesendet....


----------

